# Smoke Box Number Plate



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I recall a post on this a while back. I'll asking for ideas on how to make a round number plate. What come to mind would be 
make a round disk of brass or copper thick enough to be the plate. Drill and tap for a threaded stud. Then cut/saw the number for me it would be a 2 from thin brass or copper sheeting. 
Next silver solder the number on which at the same time should solder the stud. 

Another idea would be gluing a Vinyl number on the disk 
and sand blasting. 

Casting with plumbers silver solder or 95-5 

Engraving, I know nothing about. 

Etching I know nothing about. With a lathe I can make the disk 
with a rim and treaded stud. the number is the problem. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

As long as you are using brass or copper, why not photo etch? I learned and used this method for the front plate on Lanakila. Its not real nearly as difficult as using a lathe. 
After you create the first transparency, the rest takes very little time and you can do at least 4 at a time. 
With a little more time, you can make a back transparency and locate the center hole for a screw or some sort of mechanical mount.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you're after a Baldwin number plate, the Friends of the East Broad Top sells hat pins of Baldwin number plates which are just perfect. 

http://stores.ebay.com/FEBT-COMPANY-STORE 

They've got numbers from 1 to 18. 

Later, 

K


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, that's a great idea! Now I know what I can do with the extra star plates I made for Lanakila!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

One nice looking loco Richard! Jerry


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

(photo: Bruce Chandler) 

Made this one with a blank from Trackside Details and a set of raised brass numbers (also from Trackside Details) .... AC glued the number in, painted, and then buffed down to the brass letters and number. 
Matthew (OV)


----------

